# Walleye Mount



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a 30" walleye in the freezer right now trying to figure out the best place to take it to for quality and price for a mount. Any suggestions?


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> I have a 30" walleye in the freezer right now trying to figure out the best place to take it to for quality and price for a mount. Any suggestions?


Get ready to eat that thing! Cuz my suggestion is to get a fiberglass mount of it instead.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> I have a 30" walleye in the freezer right now trying to figure out the best place to take it to for quality and price for a mount. Any suggestions?


I have one that just got done at clossmans in south zanesville. $5 an inch and 3-4 weeks turn around time and does great work. I'll put a picture up so you can see it this weekend after I pick it up.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

I highly recommend highpoint taxidermy. They did my 30 in 11 lb walleye and I think they did a awesome job


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't know if you are still looking or not but here are a few pics I have on my phone. Sorry I didn't have any eyes but I think you will get the idea. I am in Logan, Ohio and run A full time studio by the name of New Creations Taxidermy and Deer Processing. The studio # is 740-385- DEER (3337) thanks!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestions fellas!!!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

My Walleye replica was made at made at Bass Pro Shops Wildlife Creations.Very Pleased with it and it looks as good 11 years later as it did the day I got it


----------



## Fishmounter57 (May 15, 2015)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> I have a 30" walleye in the freezer right now trying to figure out the best place to take it to for quality and price for a mount. Any suggestions?


www.anglerschoicefishmounts.com


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

i really like the replicas, they look great and last a long time. I took a 32" walleye to a guy in marion paid him half up front, never seen the fish again I think he ate it. guys last name is ault dont go there.


----------



## Fishmounter57 (May 15, 2015)

odell daniel said:


> i really like the replicas, they look great and last a long time. I took a 32" walleye to a guy in marion paid him half up front, never seen the fish again I think he ate it. guys last name is ault dont go there.


Go after your fish and your money!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Call matt d at wildlifeby design amazing artist. Did a smallie for my dad and you cant tell its not real

Edit... did not see how old this thread was!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry to keep everyone hanging!!! I ended up taking my Walleye to Artistic Touch Taxidermy in Oregon Ohio. Mark did an excellent job, looks like I just caught her!!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

odell daniel said:


> i really like the replicas, they look great and last a long time. I took a 32" walleye to a guy in marion paid him half up front, never seen the fish again I think he ate it. guys last name is ault dont go there.


Same guy whose place burnt up years ago and he lost a boat load of mounts???..I've heard some stories...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Sorry to keep everyone hanging!!! I ended up taking my Walleye to Artistic Touch Taxidermy in Oregon Ohio. Mark did an excellent job, looks like I just caught her!!!


Looks nice btw.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Sorry to keep everyone hanging!!! I ended up taking my Walleye to Artistic Touch Taxidermy in Oregon Ohio. Mark did an excellent job, looks like I just caught her!!!


That is one nice looking mount!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Huge fish man!!!


----------

